# Are the '98 G20 and Sentra/200sx suspensions the same?



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

As in, the same mounting points for struts? As in, i want a certain set of coilovers for my car, but my local dealer only shows them in stock or can order, for the G20.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> As in, the same mounting points for struts? As in, i want a certain set of coilovers for my car, but my local dealer only shows them in stock or can order, for the G20.


If I remember correctly, the rear suspension is very similar but the fronts are multi-link (whereas the B14 chassis uses front macpherson struts). I would expect that fitting the fronts will be difficult, if not impossible.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Meh, crud lol. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well doesn't the G20 also have an independent rear suspesion as the b14's are a solid axle creating some more problems


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> well doesn't the G20 also have an independent rear suspesion as the b14's are a solid axle creating some more problems


The P10s (91~96 model years) had multi-link front, macpherson strut rear. When the P11 came out (99 model year), Nissan switched up to multi-link front, multi-link beam rear suspension.


----------

